# I want a shark....



## amber.marie (Oct 15, 2013)

I have caught several of those endangered ARS, Mingo's and even a few inshore fish. I am ready to step up and catch a shark off the beach. Anyone going tonight?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Im thinking of going. I got plenty of bait I need to use


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Uh, we are going tonight.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

not leaving the beach till sunday AM.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Where r u fishing this weekend LP


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

fished P'cola last night with some frozen ray. good night. about to hit FWB and catch fresh bait and get a 7 rod spread out.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

did you ever get one?


----------



## amber.marie (Oct 15, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> did you ever get one?


 
Nope, sure didn't. I'm ready to catch one though!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Well theyre out there. Just gotta try one night. You want to yak it out or just cast?


----------



## amber.marie (Oct 15, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Well theyre out there. Just gotta try one night. You want to yak it out or just cast?


I guess it doesn't matter? I'm new to shark fishing. I have a couple buddies and my stepdad here on the forum that go pretty often but I just haven't had any luck myself. I yaked out my first bait a couple weekends ago which I've never done and I was a little nervous being out there at night.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

You and me both. That darkness freaks me out. Im sure you'll get one at some point


----------



## amber.marie (Oct 15, 2013)

I will say that it was very calm that night but the thought of being shark bait was in the back of my head the whole way out.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

amber.marie said:


> I will say that it was very calm that night but the thought of being shark bait was in the back of my head the whole way out.


The nights ive done it it has also been flat and calm. During the day ill doing it no problem. Doesnt bother me at all. The thought of shark bait doesn't bother me, its just the darkness. Big fear is being stuck out in ocean. Will probably never happen yakking baits but just a fear.

if you ever wanna go let me know. I have plenty of bait and continue to stock up on it. I have probably 25 leaders already made up so wont have to worry about any of that.


----------



## amber.marie (Oct 15, 2013)

Yeah I'm down to go! Let me know when you're out there and I'll meet up with you.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

amber.marie said:


> Yeah I'm down to go! Let me know when you're out there and I'll meet up with you.


Ok cool. Send me a pm with what nights available, location, etc. So I can figure out a day and location


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

so you've got two people, nervous about running baits at night, meeting up on possibly one of the worst weeks of surf conditions to do an evening of shark fishing?... what could possibly go wrong?:whistling:

:thumbsup:

PM me if you want to use the GoPro.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> so you've got two people, nervous about running baits at night, meeting up on possibly one of the worst weeks of surf conditions to do an evening of shark fishing?... what could possibly go wrong?:whistling:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> PM me if you want to use the GoPro.


Whoever said I was gonna be alone? I always go at night with my buddy. Im wanting to go this week but not sure. Hopefully north winds calm the surf. Supposedly its rough now but im looking to try on thursday


----------



## amber.marie (Oct 15, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> so you've got two people, nervous about running baits at night, meeting up on possibly one of the worst weeks of surf conditions to do an evening of shark fishing?... what could possibly go wrong?:whistling:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> PM me if you want to use the GoPro.


You've got a good point! haha I don't think a day has been planned yet.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Now that Pickens is open again its time to use my night owl pass! If the surf sucks lets go out there and do some hammer hunting! Get ready Amber and tell Gary no excuses!!! even though I was the one that did not make the last trip....... UGLY


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> Now that Pickens is open again its time to use my night owl pass! If the surf sucks lets go out there and do some hammer hunting! Get ready Amber and tell Gary no excuses!!! even though I was the one that did not make the last trip....... UGLY


just caught another dinner plate ray..little bigger. So I have two and two big of cow nose and more ray. It's on!


----------



## amber.marie (Oct 15, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> Now that Pickens is open again its time to use my night owl pass! If the surf sucks lets go out there and do some hammer hunting! Get ready Amber and tell Gary no excuses!!! even though I was the one that did not make the last trip....... UGLY


I'm ready Don!! Gary on the other hand....:no: I'll work on him.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> Now that Pickens is open again its time to use my night owl pass! If the surf sucks lets go out there and do some hammer hunting! Get ready Amber and tell Gary no excuses!!! even though I was the one that did not make the last trip....... UGLY


i have fri - monday off. just need to get my 12/0 on a new rod. 

Don, you know i'll still run baits no matter the conditions.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> i have fri - monday off. just need to get my 12/0 on a new rod.
> 
> Don, you know i'll still run baits no matter the conditions.


 I don't doubt that you would run baits in a Hurricane! And my dumb ass would be standing on the beach or some ones roof waiting for the clicker to start screaming so we could brawl sharks! But were not addicted to sharking right?????? UGLY


----------

